# CUBE FRITZZ WHITE'N COCOA 2009 Rahmen



## titanarm (2. Juni 2011)

Der Rahmen wird unter http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-FRITZZ-WHIT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a66a589e3 verkauft!


----------



## Mondwolf (2. Juni 2011)

die rahmengrösse wäre noch interessant denke ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanarm (2. Juni 2011)

Mondwolf schrieb:


> die rahmengrösse wäre noch interessant denke ich.....


 
Ich Trottel!

Rahmengröße 18!

Dass ich immer das wichtigste vergesse muss ... 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------

